# mini 14 .223 for yotes



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok I got me a bigger gun wanting to get into coyote hunting. I got me a Ruger mini 14 with a tasco scope on it. I don't really like a tasco scope but it was on the gun and it seems to be really clear compared to the others I have seen. My problem is getting it sighted in. At 50 yards it shoots 5 and half inches high and at 100 yards I can't even hit a large pizza box??? I am puzzled! !%


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

is the scope out of adjustments to lower it(I guess to raise the crosshairs to the point of your shot)?? if so you might need to shim the scope or buy a good one...as I don't care for tasco's either...and not sure a new scope would help!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure, I didn't mess with adjusting it. Didn't know where to go with it. I am new to using scopes and rifles. I figured if it shoots that high at 50 yards that at 100 yards it would drop an inch or two. Is it picking up speed and raising???


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

if its shooting high at 50 hards it should still be hitting the target at 100 unless its shooting high and to the left or right at 50yrds if its shooting to the left or right then try and adjust it back to the center. also try a huge pieace of card board to put your target on then if its off the target you can see where its hitting


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you need to adjust the crosshairs at 50 yrds dead center where its hitting then see what it's hitting at 100yrds which should be close to center of the target...adjust the scope to where the bullits hitting the target


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Also whilst sighting in are you making sure the gun is rock steady on a sandbag or something?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Is your Mini one of the older models??


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

its used but im not sure how old it is.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had a couple Mini-14s and a Mini-30 over the years and really couldnt get that good of accuracy out of them, part of my problem is that I just shot regular low end FMJ ammo through mine, nothing corrosive or anything..but whatever ammo I could get at about $25 per 100(many years ago) the other part of the problem was that it was said Ruger used pretty poor quality barrels on the Minis, I heard that they went to great lengths to make the new Minis more accurate, dont know that for a fact as I have not seen one shot or read a actual review, with all that said the guns I had grouped better than what you described yours was, I would make sure your mounts are tight, make sure its properly boresighted, invest in a better optic whenever the budget allows, and maybe change up ammo, you find a brand your gun likes and your groups might tighten up.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i just need to spend more time with it.. its just too damn cold out for sighting it in!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd start at square 1.
use a bore sighter,then sight it in at 50 yards using a gun rest or sand bag.
one good way to find out if you scope is working right is to check the point of impact through the different magnifications.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

peon said:


> i just need to spend more time with it.. its just too damn cold out for sighting it in!


Thats true to.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had several Mini 14's and currently am down to only one. They may not be the most accurate guns but they are for sure a 100 yard rifle. The eat just about anything, even the old steel Wolf ammo. Don't give up. A couple hours and a warm day and you'll have it figured out.

Take it up to John's @ Downs and maybe even look for a another scope. I'm sure if you asked John would put that on a bore sighter for a few bucks for ya if you decided to keep the Tasco.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for the info guys but i found a really nice savage model 10 .243 with a nice Bushnell scope , leather sling and bipod . im going to go pick it up tomorrow. took my mini 14 to the neighbor to show him and he paid me what i paid for it! i think the savage will be more of what i wanted to buy!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Factory 58gr V-Max for your 243, its pricey but I heard its good stuff in the 243.


----------

